
Shutdown likely at Boeing Renton as 737 MAX crisis extends - daddylonglegs
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/shutdown-likely-at-boeing-renton-as-737-max-crisis-extends/
======
remarkEon
> The safety agency has not yet completed its review of the software fix
> Boeing developed for the new flight control system that activated
> erroneously on the two MAX crash flights and repeatedly forced the down the
> nose of each of the jets.

In addition, both the FAA and foreign regulators are assessing how pilots will
handle the changes to the flight control systems and what training will be
required before a pilot can fly the jet with passengers aboard.

Is it just a software fix? Are they adding more sensors? Really hope we get
some additional transparency here, and not just a “trust us” declaration from
Boeing and the FAA.

>It’s unclear if Boeing will continue production of the 737-based Navy anti-
submarine plane, the P-8, which is built on a separate assembly line in Renton
and based on a model preceding the MAX. However, that is a low-production
line, rolling out just one or two planes a month.

Didn’t know this plan existed. What solution is the Navy using, it any, for
this? Are they just training their pilots like it’s a brand new airplane
anyway?

